# Wireless Thermostats



## Kashka (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with a residential wireless thermostats/sensors?

 I have two thermostats in the house and the locations are really bad. I can't run any wires without causing serious damage.

Do they even make residential wireless sensors? I know they have them for commercial buildings.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## travelover (Nov 11, 2007)

I did a quick Google on "wireless thermostat" and found a number for sale:

Example : http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/rciautomation/p1.htm



Pricey!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello Kashka:
Yes, there are several remote thermostats available. Another site you may want to check on is Honneywell or Johnson Controls.
By the way, are you from Georgia, USA or Georgia the country from the former USSR? The spelling of your name tips me off.
Glenn


----------



## Kashka (Nov 11, 2007)

Georgia USA.

My name is actually originates from Africa.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 12, 2007)

I beg your pardon, my friend. My mistake.
Glenn


----------



## Kashka (Nov 12, 2007)

Not a problem. No harm done.


----------

